# Упражнения при протрузиях дисков в поясничном отделе



## YuliaM (15 Июн 2008)

Когда на КТ у меня обнаружили 2 протрузии, то я обратилась к невропатологу, который отправил меня к врачу ЛФК. Врач показал комплекс упражнений, ноя заметила, что нагрузки на поясницу или пресс среди них не было. Когда я спросила, почему, мне же надо укрепить мышцы именно в этих местах, ответ был:"Вы что, у вас же там протрузии!". От другого специалиста я услышала, что нужно делать упражнения на растягивание ( висеть на турнике, всячески тянуться, закидывать ноги за голову в положении лежа на спине и т.п.) и качать осторожно пресс, так, чтоб не было болей в пояснице. Кто прав? Я в растерянности, не знаю, какие упражнения мне подойдут...  Посоветуйте, пожалуйста!


----------

